

Evolution of a Haskell programmer - mbrubeck
http://www.willamette.edu/~fruehr/haskell/evolution.html

======
mbrubeck
and here's a working link to the original "Evolution of a programmer":

<http://www.lri.fr/~filliatr/evolution>

------
wheaties
Damn, I read that and didn't understand half of the graduate stuff. Then
again, I'm at work so what am I doing reading this? I have so much to learn
and so little time to do it.

~~~
gwern
Don't feel bad. I've been messing around with Haskell a while myself, and I
start to lose it around the functional dependencies.

------
Raphael
I like the 2nd junior version best.

    
    
        fac 0 = 1
        fac n = n * fac (n-1)

